
Severe vulnerabilities discovered in HTTP/2 protocol - GordonS
http://www.zdnet.com/article/severe-vulnerabilities-discovered-in-http2-protocol/
======
GordonS
Full report (PDF):
[http://www.imperva.com/docs/Imperva_HII_HTTP2.pdf](http://www.imperva.com/docs/Imperva_HII_HTTP2.pdf)

4 attack vectors were found, but not all web servers were vulnerable to them.

